# Hostas !!!



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

meine __ Hosta Ecke !!!


----------



## Nico84 (8. Mai 2014)

Hi Doris,

das wird bestimmt schön 

Hab bei mir auch ne kleine Ecke und bin jedes Jahr aufs neue beigeistert wie Sie ohne Pflege wuchern


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2014)

ja einfach wunderschöne Pflanzen, kann gar nicht genug davon haben !

Vor kurzen haben die das erstemal ein bisschen Dünger bekommen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Mai 2014)

moin Doris,
sag' mal... wie schaut das bei Dir aus mit...
"__ Schnecken in/auf __ Hosta"??
Bei mir werden sie regelmäßig zu Konfetti zerfressen :-(


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Mai 2014)

Wunderschöne Bilder!
Ich liebe Hostas - habe auch einige davon im Garten beim Teich, macht sich super als Kombi mit Wurzeln und Farnen!
Apropos - wer sich für Hostas interessiert dem empfehle ich unser altes Thema: Hosta - süchtig ????


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ups hätt ich mal besser gesucht dann hätt ich kein neues Thema  aufgemacht!

@ Eva-Maria: ja ich hab eine gesehen auf meiner __ Hosta am Teich hatte mich schon gefragt "wo kommen die Löcher her"
Die Schnecke ist dann irgendwie in den Teich gefallen


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ihr __ Hosta-Tessen!
Da kann ich voll mithalten, ich finde die verschiedenen Blattmaserungen so toll, von der Blüte her könnte es ruhig etwas üppiger (größer) sein.
Meine Ecke!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Na gut nicht so aufgeräumt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2014)

Hi,

man sind bei euch die agavenartigen Spargel schon gewachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
hier auch ein paar von mir...
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2014)

Liebe __ Hosta-Freunde
Noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Britzer Garten in Berlin mit Hostas.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2014)

Huhu...ich liiiieebe auch Hostas...
Nur verdrängen die sich im Moment gegenseitig...das sind derart Monster geworden...
Wahnsinn...besonders die Lilienblütige...
Goldkäferchen, die blaue mit den kompakten Blüten hatte ich auch(sehr gerne)
Aber die is mir auch abhanden gekommen...
VG Monika


----------

